# PN Racing Mini-Z World Cup U.S. Southern Regionals



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

It's here guys, It will be at our test track in Houston, Texas. Pictures coming soon of one of the sweetest racing facilities for Mini-Z in the country. In the meantime, here's the flyer. Sign up is available at our on-line shop.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

dam now i gotta buy a mini z !!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

_I'm looking for one myself._


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

hehehe,got one.....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i gotta buy me one too!!! phil, yall carry mini-z's? how much are they?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This will be my third one!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

dont have any but we can get them!nick there is alot of different ones and price varys car to car


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what did you get paul


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i want an AWD!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> i want an AWD!!!


From my understanding the 2wd's are better.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> From my understanding the 2wd's are better.


Oh no! AWD works really well. You gotta dig a little deeper into the wallett tho.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what class does that run in stock or mod?did not see a 4 wheel class.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> what class does that run in stock or mod?did not see a 4 wheel class.


I dont either. Cristian needs to clear that up.

The rules are on Treys site or on the P/N site. Stock means chassis upgrades ok, no fet upgrades and a handout motor. No foams.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Stock and mod will run both AWD and 2WD combined. I have lately been leaning towards running the 2wd cars. We will soon be racing on Wednesdays nights(within the next couple of weeks) in order to start preparing for the regionals. The facility is coming along AWESOME! One rule though: NO 1/18 SCALES! hehehe...

2wd's are cheaper and more fun and currently faster to run on high grip tracks such as ours.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well i might just have to get a 2wd


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

is magnet shimming allowed in mod?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CristianTabush said:


> Stock and mod will run both AWD and 2WD combined. I have lately been leaning towards running the 2wd cars. We will soon be racing on Wednesdays nights(within the next couple of weeks) in order to start preparing for the regionals. The facility is coming along AWESOME! One rule though: NO 1/18 SCALES! hehehe...
> 
> 2wd's are cheaper and more fun and currently faster to run on high grip tracks such as ours.


Thats what Robert was telling me. Set me up Cristian. I need everything. Car, tires, batteries, set ups, modual for the M11, and whatever else. I dont have ANY MiniZ stuff right now. Im an Enzo guy but if you think something else, let me know. Work me up a list and the cost. Dont go crazy, but you know me! 

Edit: Springs, SS kingpins, rear dampner, a tad of bling, yanno, make it right and under $30!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

can i get one too?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.atomicmods.com/

For yall that dont know Cristian, he is last years MiniZ world champ. Known him for probably 10 years and still dont like him! :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> is magnet shimming allowed in mod?


Whats that? Changing the the magnet configuration to advance the timing?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no. the closer you can get the magnets to the com the more power you can get. it doesnt affect timing at all. i used to race slot cars and the use the same motor as the mini z


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> no. the closer you can get the magnets to the com the more power you can get. it doesnt affect timing at all. i used to race slot cars and the use the same motor as the mini z


Good stuff! 

But you mean moving the magnets closer to the arm, not the comm. Now days they have the Speedy NM which is a stock motor with Neo magnets and ball bearings. Very sweet motor and it doesnt require fet upgrades.

In the mod class, you wouldnt have to worry about tricks. Just a fet upgrade and whatever motor Cristian recommends will be plenty of power.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya. sorry i meant arm. whats an FET


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> In the mod class, you wouldnt have to worry about tricks. Just a fet upgrade and whatever motor Cristian recommends will be plenty of power.


ya but i want SPEED!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> ya. sorry i meant arm. whats an FET


Little bitty things that look like transistors. Their like a gate, or a flood gate at a dam. Only so much water or amps can go through them without making the gate bigger. If you draw too many amps with a mod motor, you will fry the fets or flood the valley.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Guff, your avitar is wayyyy to distracting... lol



Does anyone have a miniz I could use for that race. 2wd? Or rent?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

danthrc said:


> Guff, your avitar is wayyyy to distracting... lol
> 
> Does anyone have a miniz I could use for that race. 2wd? Or rent?


Yup! Stock radio, stock car though...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya. anyone have one i can borrow too? i dont care about it being stock


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

or if someone would let me buy one for cheap???


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

those nascar ones look really cool


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i like those to "hum" i remember seeing some somewhere?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

they were in an rc car action magazine


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

As this race is a cup race, sealed hand-out motors (included in entry fee) will be the norm. No modifications to the motors will be allowed. 

Right now the ticket is to go 94mm (short wheelbase) MM. Was doing testing today along with Jacob, who is very fast and I was a good 2-3 tenths faster than him with 94mm cars and him 98mm.

Id say the way to go right now is: 

-ReadySet we have the Lexus, 360 GTC and Maranello GTC in stock $139

-Atomic Soft H plate $6.79

-Open Bearing Set $14.99

-Titanium Atomic Diff $29.99

-PN racing 94/98 mm pod $28.99

-PN racing 94/98 mm Damper (best in the biz IMO and in combo w/ the pod you can run 94 or 98mm bodies) $22.99

-Stainless Kingpins $5.99

-Spring set $3.99

-Atomic Plastic 2 deg front knuckles $4.99

-Tires $8

Total: $256 for a fully modded Stock Car. This car would be legal in the stock category and is essentially a replica of what I run. The M8 27mhz AM module is what you would want to run w/ the M11 and can be found for around 50 bucks or less on the net. 

Another good place to search for cars is EBAY you find fully modded cars for around $120-$150 bucks.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Danny, I probably have a Mod car that I can let you borrow, no stock, unless you want to run an AWD in stock. I'm sure Trey has plenty of cars as well. Hehehe


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Z-MR02-Hop-up-with-Free-Shipping_W0QQitemZ250134325828QQihZ015QQcategoryZ44021QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is a really good deal on EBAY. Already has the 3010 (new FET stock board). 168 dollars shipped!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kyosho-Mini-z-Mr-02-Readyset-in-Great-Condition_W0QQitemZ120133889888QQihZ002QQcategoryZ44021QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here's a fixer-upper shipping is a little expensive though...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

anyone have one that i could borrow? Trey?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I want an F1 car.  WHere's Joe when you need him?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I've sold all my multiples(about 8 or 10) of hopped up F1 and mini z's runners in the last few months on Ebay. I have no spares anymore, just my personal racers,F1,AWD and MR02. I did just buy an F1 from a local but its all stock and would need all the hop ups. I was going to use it as a display or put it on the bay.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey trey what's the avge cost to build a good stock class racer with the good stuff i know nothing about mini z's


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

They're not cheap, that's what has kept me away so far.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

sorry i did not see cristian's post lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

$256.oo is not that bad for a race ready car alot cheaper than what im used to


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> $256.oo is not that bad for a race ready car alot cheaper than what im used to


All a matter of perspective I suppose. To me the smaller the car is the cheaper it should be.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I forgot to mention, any entrant to the PN Cup race will get 10% off ANY item on our store, Mini-Z or not from the day the entry fee is received, all the way until a week after the race.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I know what your saying. Its hard for me to look at a mini-z and see close to $300 dollars! but it's cool you can race it and be fast for less than $300! They seem like they would not be any fun to play with by yourself. But i bet it's cool with 5 or so on a track!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Christian,



I will take the stock AWD if your willing to let me borrow it. I will also help in any way with the race days too. ie. calling races, running computer, etc.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I know what your saying. Its hard for me to look at a mini-z and see close to $300 dollars! but it's cool you can race it and be fast for less than $300! They seem like they would not be any fun to play with by yourself. But i bet it's cool with 5 or so on a track!


I don't know if you've ever seen them race or not Phil, but they're fast.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

seen them on utube looks fun just dont think i would have any fun running it by myself but would love to race one thats all i am saying


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

CristianTabush said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> -Open Bearing Set $14.99
> 
> Blah blah blah


They don't come with bearings I assume?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trying to learn Vista. Ill be in on this conversation after I get all my spyware stuff loaded.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

No bearings. That's right.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dont forget when you get the readyset, you get the radio and the car! Unless its the awd, all the hopups in the world are very cheap. I have been pondering getting back into the Zs to run at Treys anyway.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cristian, I forgot what tires we used to run at Treys and I need to know what tires work at your track. I also have a problem getting home before the UPS guy. Is it possible to do something else?

Im gonna go ahead and sign up right now. Should I hold off on my order untill paypal goes through to get that 10% deal? Just PM me your number, that would be alot easier. LOL


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Biff, give me a call when you can @ 979 215 5719, and we can arrange something.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CristianTabush said:


> Biff, give me a call when you can @ 979 215 5719, and we can arrange something.


Will do bro. Gimme a day or so. Got a new computer and getting it set up has me running behind schedule.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Cristian I Went With The Nismo !!!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Awesome! You won't be disappointed...


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Do They Run The F1 Stock?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like this one.

http://www.atomicmods.com/Products/Kyosho-30471GP-Mini-Z-Readyset-MR-02-RM-Ferrari-575-GTC-GPC-Sports__13485.aspx


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> Do They Run The F1 Stock?


Yea. The newer F1s I forget what their called have bigger fets on the PCB and can handle a hotter motor. If your wanting to get an F1, get a new one.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i cant make this one we have the roar offroad region 9 race that week


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i guess im goin to mikes that week then


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

One week left. If anyone is interested in running LMK, I have a couple of extra cars people can try.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

any pictures of the track?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

The layout will change, but here's the track page... http://www.atomicmods.com/Categories/AtomicMods-Test-Track.aspx


----------

